# Navigation retrofit



## Levski65

I'm currently waiting for delivery of my tts and foes anyone know if you can retrofit the sat nav on the tt vis an sd card.
I did it with my Audi S1 at the dealer and it cost £500.
Unfortunately haven't quite got enough funds for the technology pack.
Any one know if it's possible.


----------



## LEE_VNA

Hi,

See this previous post. http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1096298

It's currently not available as an official upgrade, but may be offered later this year.


----------



## Levski65

Cheers mate


----------



## Mr R

A while ago when dealer checked with Audi UK the info came back for week 22 of the year which I think is around May/June?

I think there's positive information to suggest this will happen, rather than not. I got a voucher from my dealer when I got the car to essentially pay for it. Also had it in the A3 and does exactly what you need. Looking at all the issues with the Tech pack people are having, getting Sat Nav by itself looks a good way forward.


----------



## Templar

Going by the varying issues that's been discussed since release of the mk3 I'm not convinced the tech side if things were fully developed and tested. Yeah the basic brain has been used for a little while on high end Audis but not properly executed on the TT. Seems that the initial buyers who've also paid full wack have been used as the development guinea pigs.


----------



## Critter10

Templar said:


> Going by the varying issues that's been discussed since release of the mk3 I'm not convinced the tech side if things were fully developed and tested. Yeah the basic brain has been used for a little while on high end Audis but not properly executed on the TT. Seems that the initial buyers who've also paid full wack have been used as the development guinea pigs.


You may well be right, but I've had my TTS since July and (touch wood) absolutely no issues with anything, including the technology. The tech and comfort packs on their own really move the Mk3 TT into a different league compared with the MK2 - I have absolutely no regrets about getting both.


----------



## Templar

I can't disagree with you at all that the tech in mk3 has moved things into a whole new level, fortunate for several of you guys not having any issues and really enjoying the tech the same can't be said for many others with teething issues taking the shine off their new purchase...with the high price Audi commands of its products more of these issues should have been sorted out during development and testing.


----------



## Robert2000

Just about to buy a TT TDI S Line about 11 months old.
Car had Comfort Pack but not Tech Pack. I said it was a 'deal breaker' so dealer said they would add the Tech Pack for £1500 (including VAT). Quoted £1300 for labour and parts.
Was told today that it had to be 'specially' ordered from Germany, as a 'special request', so not sure what they've done to have Audi 'OK' the retro fit.
I'll wait and see how this all pans out, should be ready for next week, so I'll keep everyone (if interested) posted.
I know £1500 is a lot for a Sat Nav, but the way I saw it, I had a cracking price on the car from the dealer, so why the hell not!!!


----------



## Critter10

Robert2000 said:


> Just about to buy a TT TDI S Line about 11 months old.
> Car had Comfort Pack but not Tech Pack. I said it was a 'deal breaker' so dealer said they would add the Tech Pack for £1500 (including VAT). Quoted £1300 for labour and parts.
> Was told today that it had to be 'specially' ordered from Germany, as a 'special request', so not sure what they've done to have Audi 'OK' the retro fit.
> I'll wait and see how this all pans out, should be ready for next week, so I'll keep everyone (if interested) posted.
> I know £1500 is a lot for a Sat Nav, but the way I saw it, I had a cracking price on the car from the dealer, so why the hell not!!!


Interesting that they are prepared to do this. And interesting that they're not offering you the SD card/Nav only option (much talked about as coming, but no hard evidence of when or if) but will install the full tech pack - if I understand you correctly? In which case at £1500 you've got a bargain. Also, despite what some others have said, there's a lot more to the tech pack than just sat nav. It's interesting but I don't think I've heard anyone who actually has the tech pack say they wish they had not bothered.


----------



## stumardy

Mmmmm nice


----------



## Mr R

stumardy said:


> Also can I just say that Sat Nav on the SD card option won't happen for a long time. We have had so many people come in and ask for it and again it's not even in the pipeline yet. This is not a A1 and the VC is a really tech bit of kit.
> The dealership I work in is the biggest Audi dealership in the world and we get to hear/try stuff out right away for the UK audi market. Sat nav on SD card upgrade like in the A1 is far off. Watch out for big changes with MyAudi tho as regards to the TT. Thats is reason enough to have the tech pack!


Other countries have said week 22 (this year) for SD Sat Nav. As I understand it, its still in development.


----------



## stumardy

Great!


----------



## carrock

stumardy said:


> Mmmmm i don't believe they will fit the full tech pack. It's not possible to fit the whole tech pack if not ordered from factory as involves too much work. Dash has to come out, whole new wiring loom, totally new sim/connect box. I don't think this will happen, but please do let us know if it does. This would never be the case in our dealership as would cost to much and is not a retro fit Audi Germany let alone Audi UK dealers would ever carry out. Also can I just say that Sat Nav on the SD card option won't happen for a long time. We have had so many people come in and ask for it and again it's not even in the pipeline yet. This is not a A1 and the VC is a really tech bit of kit.
> The dealership I work in is the biggest Audi dealership in the world and we get to hear/try stuff out right away for the UK audi market. Sat nav on SD card upgrade like in the A1 is far off. Watch out for big changes with MyAudi tho as regards to the TT. Thats is reason enough to have the tech pack!


I have the sat nav but not Audi Connect. dont have the sim card option.

My car is an ex demo registered in April 2015. I wonder whether the dealer retrofitted the sat nav as all other UK cars have the sat nav as part of the tech pack


----------



## Robert2000

Interesting! I did ask if it was just a case of adding in an SD card and was told NO, that they would need to install a new unit and it'd take about a day to work on. So now not sure what they're going to do to the car. i'll call the dealer tomorrow and see if I can speak to the engineer to confirm, salesmen tell you anything (with the greatest of respect).


----------



## Mr R

Technically there are 3 options for Sat Nav in the TT, but availability of them depends on which country you buy from!

MMI navigation plus (contained in Technology Package featuring Audi Connect) - only option currently available in the UK

MMI navigation plus without Audi Connect - available in some countries and on some UK early press cars. This is not an official option in the UK and means that the media unit in the glovebox won't have a SIM card slot.

SD based sat nav available from week 22 2016 (other countries have confirmed this already, but nothing from Audi UK yet)

Audi UK's marketing strategy at launch was to have one option only for the TT, and that means going for the Tech pack. The line was basically if you want Sat Nav, then its £1800.

The VC is also nothing more than a display screen, and you can have anything you like on it... graphics, video, maps etc. Initially there was no reversing camera option on the TT, but when this option became available the live camera image was integrated into the VC without any major issues.


----------



## SpudZ

Critter10 said:


> Robert2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about to buy a TT TDI S Line about 11 months old.
> Car had Comfort Pack but not Tech Pack. I said it was a 'deal breaker' so dealer said they would add the Tech Pack for £1500 (including VAT). Quoted £1300 for labour and parts.
> Was told today that it had to be 'specially' ordered from Germany, as a 'special request', so not sure what they've done to have Audi 'OK' the retro fit.
> I'll wait and see how this all pans out, should be ready for next week, so I'll keep everyone (if interested) posted.
> I know £1500 is a lot for a Sat Nav, but the way I saw it, I had a cracking price on the car from the dealer, so why the hell not!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that they are prepared to do this. And interesting that they're not offering you the SD card/Nav only option (much talked about as coming, but no hard evidence of when or if) but will install the full tech pack - if I understand you correctly? In which case at £1500 you've got a bargain. Also, despite what some others have said, there's a lot more to the tech pack than just sat nav. It's interesting but I don't think I've heard anyone who actually has the tech pack say they wish they had not bothered.
Click to expand...

If you'd spent that much on a sat nav, would you...??


----------



## carrock

SpudZ said:


> Critter10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about to buy a TT TDI S Line about 11 months old.
> Car had Comfort Pack but not Tech Pack. I said it was a 'deal breaker' so dealer said they would add the Tech Pack for £1500 (including VAT). Quoted £1300 for labour and parts.
> Was told today that it had to be 'specially' ordered from Germany, as a 'special request', so not sure what they've done to have Audi 'OK' the retro fit.
> I'll wait and see how this all pans out, should be ready for next week, so I'll keep everyone (if interested) posted.
> I know £1500 is a lot for a Sat Nav, but the way I saw it, I had a cracking price on the car from the dealer, so why the hell not!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that they are prepared to do this. And interesting that they're not offering you the SD card/Nav only option (much talked about as coming, but no hard evidence of when or if) but will install the full tech pack - if I understand you correctly? In which case at £1500 you've got a bargain. Also, despite what some others have said, there's a lot more to the tech pack than just sat nav. It's interesting but I don't think I've heard anyone who actually has the tech pack say they wish they had not bothered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd spent that much on a sat nav, would you...??
Click to expand...

To be honest, the sat nav is streets ahead of any other i have seen in a car. I was a bit dubious about the mk 3 but got one at the right price ( 9 grand to change from my mk 2 ) and the whole car is streets ahead. more refined, quicker, far better technology, etc. Just wish it had Audi connect/Tech pack but there we are


----------



## Templar

I agree on your views on the mk3 tech being streets ahead, it would have to be considering the original age of the mk2 but isn't the virtual cockpit one of the defining features of the mk3 so why wouldn't you ever think about not having the satnav and so to exploit that feature ?? The digital speedo and music display is all you'll see on a daily basis.


----------



## SpudZ

Templar said:


> I agree on your views on the mk3 tech being streets ahead, it would have to be considering the original age of the mk2 but isn't the virtual cockpit one of the defining features of the mk3 so why wouldn't you ever think about not having the satnav and so to exploit that feature ?? The digital speedo and music display is all you'll see on a daily basis.


And if the feature was 3, 4 or 5k? The point I'm trying to make is at what price does the tech just become a customer ripoff, bought by those who just have to have it at any price... I certainly could have shelled out for it as I paid cash for my vehicle, but if I had I'd still have that nagging feeling of being ripped off.

As it is, even £1.8k for a sat nav system, which is now pretty much standard at this price point on competitor cars, is taking the piss!

All in my very humble opinion!


----------



## Templar

Yep satnav prices in so called high end marques are a total rip off considering how much the car costs as standard, especially when you see some pretty cool touch screen systems in brands like Kia for example. Yes the overall price of their cars have risen inline close to Ford but decent value all the same. Where manufacturers like Audi have to give perceived value is the addition of other integrated systems like Audi connect which might make the whole system look like a good buy through the sales patter of convenience...and yes I'd agree if I spent long hours in the car trawling the road network for a living....is it beneficial in a Daily commuter/weekend car possibly not. Boys and their toys spring more to mind really.


----------



## stumardy

So any news yet? have they retro fitted the nav? let us know whats going!!!!!


----------



## gixerste

" Carrock wrote:
To be honest, the sat nav is streets ahead of any other i have seen in a car. I was a bit dubious about the mk 3 but got one at the right price ( 9 grand to change from my mk 2 ) and the whole car is streets ahead. more refined, quicker, far better technology, etc. Just wish it had Audi connect/Tech pack but there we are[/quote]

Sorry but the sat nav that was on my F30 was just as good especially in 3D mode also, I'm rather disappointed in the fact that on the V C display when you have digital radio on you can't have text on informing you what the group and track playing is, Audi recon the display isn't big enough to have this info on ?!?!


----------



## Mr R

gixerste said:


> Sorry but the sat nav that was on my F30 was just as good especially in 3D mode also, I'm rather disappointed in the fact that on the V C display when you have digital radio on you can't have text on informing you what the group and track playing is, Audi recon the display isn't big enough to have this info on ?!?!


I agree, the BMW Professional Sat Nav system seems miles ahead of anything that Audi offer. Sharp, clear graphics, attention to detail and high quality images. Easy to use as well!


----------



## Templar

If I'm honest I'm getting quite bored with the whole Audi brand, seems to me that Audi are relying on four rings to sell their product to which over recent years I've found so called lesser brands are stepping up their game and Audi are trying to increase their margins though cost cutting designs some subjective materials.


----------



## noname

Templar said:


> If I'm honest I'm getting quite bored with the whole Audi brand, seems to me that Audi are relying on four rings to sell their product to which over recent years I've found so called lesser brands are stepping up their game and Audi are trying to increase their margins though cost cutting designs some subjective materials.


I agree with you..prices are increasing and we're buying more appearance than substance.. it's high leve anyway though, but Audi's not caring on certain details like other brands..


----------



## Robert2000

Audi still waiting on parts for my retrofit so no news! Have they bitten off more than they can chew? The long Audi Sat Nav Retrofit continues, my patience wont


----------



## Robert2000

OK, so these are the facts - as seen with mine own eyes.

i) Retrofit is 100% possible, AUDI sends their own engineers to do it.
ii) Job takes about 2-3 hours
iii) Swaps out old MM unit for MM unit with SIM
iv) Re-codes the VC to accept NAV/Connect/etc

No pulling out dashboards, no mess, just straight forward component swap and re-code to enable NAV on VC.

Engineer said the cars are 100% configurable for almost any retro fit!

So, YOU CAN RETROFIT SATNAV (with Audi Connect, etc). It will be expensive approx £1500 (inc VAT).


----------



## noname

so you're saying there is only need to buy this and coding of course? good for you people!
View attachment 182018106976.tiff
View attachment 172095263637.tiff

item numbers 172095263637 182018106976


----------



## Robert2000

Engineer was from Audi, he had what looked like a very large tablet - to do the encoding. He had it plugged into the right hand side of the dash. I specifically asked what the job entailed and he said some re-coding and replacing the MMI box with the Nav (i.e. SIM) box then some system testing. All 2-3 hours.


----------



## Robert2000

Yes, that's the one, two SD slots and a SIM slot. I specifically asked if there was any 're-wiring' and he said no, that all the TTs were component based and it was just a matter of swapping (or adding) a component, reprogramming (encoding) the VC, run some test software, and away you go!


----------



## Mr R

Excellent news Robert2000 - as you say the coding and activation (all software based) is really the longest part. I said on here months ago that all TT's were likely to be Sat-Nav ready, since they're based on the MIB platform and you've just confirmed that.


----------



## noname

wait, without navi, you shouldn't have the air on the roof...or it's standard because the phone box to gain the signal for the telephone?


----------



## TTimi

Hold on. So how much would it cost to add Nav from the main dealers, or do they not offer this?


----------



## Steve82

We are just awaiting delivery of a new TT, I noticed on the audio and communication standard spec there is Preparation for navigation system (MIB), does this mean I just need to arrange SD card and programming with dealer?


----------



## Mr R

Steve82 said:


> We are just awaiting delivery of a new TT, I noticed on the audio and communication standard spec there is Preparation for navigation system (MIB), does this mean I just need to arrange SD card and programming with dealer?


Audi UK haven't confirmed anything officially yet, but other European countries are saying the SD card sat nav will be available from week 22 this year (end of May/beginning of June). My money is on the fact that it will happen in the UK also.


----------



## LEIGH-H

Mr R said:


> Steve82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just awaiting delivery of a new TT, I noticed on the audio and communication standard spec there is Preparation for navigation system (MIB), does this mean I just need to arrange SD card and programming with dealer?
> 
> 
> 
> Audi UK haven't confirmed anything officially yet, but other European countries are saying the SD card sat nav will be available from week 22 this year (end of May/beginning of June). My money is on the fact that it will happen in the UK also.
Click to expand...

I'd put my money on this too, otherwise existing owners might be tempted with a quick trip across to France to get the job done. My dealer told me that the current TT offers (the large dealer contributions etc) are due to end in June and it wouldn't surprise me if this didn't coincide with a new selection of options.


----------



## jwball

LEIGH-H said:


> My dealer told me that the current TT offers (the large dealer contributions etc) are due to end in June and it wouldn't surprise me if this didn't coincide with a new selection of options.


I thought the 5k contribution ended 31st March?


----------



## LEIGH-H

jwball said:


> LEIGH-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dealer told me that the current TT offers (the large dealer contributions etc) are due to end in June and it wouldn't surprise me if this didn't coincide with a new selection of options.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 5k contribution ended 31st March?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't like to say, though I'm not sure why my dealer would say June - and that was after I placed my order. I could understand it if they were saying it the other way round; to encourage prompt sales. March would make more sense to me because of the '16 plates and year end, but who knows!


----------



## ZephyR2

Quite possibly if the £5k promotion is a big success then they may decide to change it earlier than anticipated.


----------



## 90TJM

From spotting non, I have seen 3 Mk 3s on my drive to work this week.Maybe the offer has paid off.It forced my hand to buy another TT.


----------



## elboobio

Recently bought a TT pick it up next week. Specifically bought a model with no extras other than metallic paint, thinking that no place that aims to make money would turn you down if you wanted add extras at a later date, but Audi have proved me wrong. I was categorically told yesterday by Audi UK that the only extras that could be added were cruise control and the armrest. Your above posts interest me though and the sat nav is something I would like to add but not the full tech pack as lets be honest it is a rip off. When I go collect my car I will ask the salesman who sold it to me what I can have added armed with this info. I presume if Audi UK are pushing the tech and comfort packs for now they won't let slip any future plans for single added extras. The excuse I got for not being able to retrofit the sat nav was "preparation" had not been done for sat nav and the wrong software was installed.


----------



## stumardy

elboobio said:


> Recently bought a TT pick it up next week. Specifically bought a model with no extras other than metallic paint, thinking that no place that aims to make money would turn you down if you wanted add extras at a later date, but Audi have proved me wrong. I was categorically told yesterday by Audi UK that the only extras that could be added were cruise control and the armrest. Your above posts interest me though and the sat nav is something I would like to add but not the full tech pack as lets be honest it is a rip off. When I go collect my car I will ask the salesman who sold it to me what I can have added armed with this info. I presume if Audi UK are pushing the tech and comfort packs for now they won't let slip any future plans for single added extras. The excuse I got for not being able to retrofit the sat nav was "preparation" had not been done for sat nav and the wrong software was installed.


Silly boy you have added the Comfort & Sound Pack at least! Think you will regret that as this pack makes sense and adds to the car. Folk always bang on about the tec pack costing to much, but i have to say having a fully connected TT is great. The Nav is awesome, the Audi connect system is fab, the B&O sound is amazeballs and there are big things which are gong to happen very soon with MyAudi which will fab! Would be good if you could have a test drive of a TT with these packs in and see what a difference its makes, then see how you feel when you drive a non specked up TT. Honest I felt the same as you until I spent a few days with the packs.


----------



## elboobio

A little late for that advise. Maybe a little naive on my behalf to presume that I vould see how I enjoyed living with the car as a car and not a mobile pc (which by the way I have a much better version of in my pocket) and then decide what extras I wanted and retrofit them. To me the comfort and sound pack was appealing but overly expensive. The seats and air con already does a decent enough job my only regret is the sound system. Although to be honest I still don't think I need B&O quality and a sub woofer to listen to talk sport. I bought the s line version for the styling. I really don't know what Audi connect could really give me in the future. But the sat nav I still want.


----------



## stumardy

elboobio said:


> A little late for that advise. Maybe a little naive on my behalf to presume that I vould see how I enjoyed living with the car as a car and not a mobile pc (which by the way I have a much better version of in my pocket) and then decide what extras I wanted and retrofit them. To me the comfort and sound pack was appealing but overly expensive. The seats and air con already does a decent enough job my only regret is the sound system. Although to be honest I still don't think I need B&O quality and a sub woofer to listen to talk sport. I bought the s line version for the styling. I really don't know what Audi connect could really give me in the future. But the sat nav I still want.


You'll still enjoy your new TT and if you can change your order to get the comfort & sound pack I would. It works out better, and the digital A/C is good and will help re-sell value as people would always want a TT with this. Trust me I work for Audi and know. The standard sound system is very poor by the way but hey it would be fine for talk radio i'm guessing. We have people always coming back in to the dealership asking if they can get this or that retro fitted and nine time out of ten they can't!


----------



## elboobio

The car was already built meant I got a better deal so I'm guessing that the comfort and sound pack can not be added. Maybe something I have to live with unless the B&O system can fitted later. I don't understand this deal with most things can't be retrofitted. What if the originals fail. Ok the sound system maybe a big job as there's wiring and amps plus extra speakers. But air con? Sat nav? Heated seats?


----------



## Templar

ZephyR2 said:


> Quite possibly if the £5k promotion is a big success then they may decide to change it earlier than anticipated.


Had an invite from Audi for an event (platinum I believe)...during the month of March 7K contribution towards a TT ....plus discounts of other Audi vehicles of differing values.


----------



## TTimi

Templar said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly if the £5k promotion is a big success then they may decide to change it earlier than anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> Had an invite from Audi for an event (platinum I believe)...during the month of March 7K contribution towards a TT ....plus discounts of other Audi vehicles of differing values.
Click to expand...

Yep you are correct. Audi offering £4.5k towards deposit and the dealer offering £2.5k. £7k deposit contribution is massive!


----------



## gogs

You tempted Jase?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

TTimi said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly if the £5k promotion is a big success then they may decide to change it earlier than anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> Had an invite from Audi for an event (platinum I believe)...during the month of March 7K contribution towards a TT ....plus discounts of other Audi vehicles of differing values.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep you are correct. Audi offering £4.5k towards deposit and the dealer offering £2.5k. £7k deposit contribution is massive!
Click to expand...

F**k know why as they can't even deliver the ones they've already got on order. :x


----------



## EgremonTT

ZephyR2 said:


> F**k know why as they can't even deliver the ones they've already got on order. :x


Yep. Already had my suspicions over all this. This article over the weekend only serves to reinforce it.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/advice/how-to-avoid-being-caught-out-by-the-car-credit-crunch/

Better get in quick as it's going to end in tears for someone (or more likely all of us).


----------



## EgremonTT

Oh by the way, we've gone off topic [smiley=argue.gif].


----------



## ChrisH

Back on topic.
Can someone confirm that SD card based NAV is the best way to go for £500 rather than the Tech pack at £1795? 
I assume all the hardware is there and it's a matter of plug and play to get the NAV working on the VC display.
The salesman said it is not available yet on the TT whereas it is on A1, A3 is it still coming from WK22 in the UK?


----------



## sumeet8al

ChrisH said:


> Back on topic.
> Can someone confirm that SD card based NAV is the best way to go for £500 rather than the Tech pack at £1795?
> I assume all the hardware is there and it's a matter of plug and play to get the NAV working on the VC display.
> The salesman said it is not available yet on the TT whereas it is on A1, A3 is it still coming from WK22 in the UK?


My car spec states "Preparation for navigation system (MIB)"

but looking at the subject seems some think it may be possible and others don't :?


----------



## ChrisH

sumeet8al said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic.
> Can someone confirm that SD card based NAV is the best way to go for £500 rather than the Tech pack at £1795?
> I assume all the hardware is there and it's a matter of plug and play to get the NAV working on the VC display.
> The salesman said it is not available yet on the TT whereas it is on A1, A3 is it still coming from WK22 in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> My car spec states "Preparation for navigation system (MIB)"
> 
> but looking at the subject seems some think it may be possible and others don't :?
Click to expand...

Are you looking to get SD based Nav fitted to yours, have you asked your dealer?


----------



## sumeet8al

ChrisH said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic.
> Can someone confirm that SD card based NAV is the best way to go for £500 rather than the Tech pack at £1795?
> I assume all the hardware is there and it's a matter of plug and play to get the NAV working on the VC display.
> The salesman said it is not available yet on the TT whereas it is on A1, A3 is it still coming from WK22 in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> My car spec states "Preparation for navigation system (MIB)"
> 
> but looking at the subject seems some think it may be possible and others don't :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you looking to get SD based Nav fitted to yours, have you asked your dealer?
Click to expand...

That's what I was hoping but dealers have been quite sketchy about what the offering will be..


----------



## Steve82

Will ask dealer on Thursday when we collect


----------



## SiHancox

Steve82 said:


> Will ask dealer on Thursday when we collect


Would be surprised if you get any firmer idea from your dealer than currently exits on this thread - think it was Toshiba that said we will only really know if/when it will be available when it actually starts being fitted! It's hard to second guess because you could assume on one hand it's coming by the mention of the words "Preparation for navigation system" in the literature but on the other Audi are in the game to make money and if they consider this £500 option would eat into the potential to flog the £1700 TechPack then why would they do it!

They could I suppose lift the price to the £800 mark to limit the above "loss" but think that would piss a lot of current owners off and might even back fire big style by driving those same owners away when it comes time to change the wheels - it would be nice on the other hand if they could offer it at cost and give some added value back to there loyal customers, but think pigs will fly first.


----------



## ZephyR2

Most people only want / need the satnav. The AudiConnect stuff might be interesting to play with for a bit I'm sure not many would specify it for an extra £1000 on top of a satnav, if they could get the satnav alone for £800 say.
Its been mentioned that Audi have big plans coming up for the connected system soon which might actually make it all more useful and desirable. I suspect that when that comes on line then they might be in a position to offer the combined satnav and Connect package as a saleable option alongside the satnav only option.

Merc and Mini have things with their systems whereby if you park your convertible with the roof down and the system sees that its going to rain then it sends a text message to your phone suggesting you come back and close the roof. Or if you are driving along with the roof down and the forecast says rain is coming it will warn you and show you where the nearest lay-by is where you can pull over and put the roof up. 
It seems the manufacturers have invented a technology and now they are trying to find some actual uses for it. :roll:


----------



## SiHancox

Always been taken aback by the charges for SatNav provided by manufacturers - if the TT is in fact "preparation" ready one can conclude we have already paid for this part of the package when purchasing the car in the first place so to get the final part (the software on SD and coding) should only entail an additional minimum charge to cover licenses and labour - much like adding a SatNav package to a smart phone, after all you don't pay TomTom hundreds for that privilege.


----------



## sumeet8al

SiHancox said:


> Always been taken aback by the charges for SatNav provided by manufacturers - if the TT is in fact "preparation" ready one can conclude we have already paid for this part of the package when purchasing the car in the first place so to get the final part (the software on SD and coding) should only entail an additional minimum charge to cover licenses and labour - much like adding a SatNav package to a smart phone, after all you don't pay TomTom hundreds for that privilege.


totally agree!


----------



## ianle

I've just had an SD based Sat Nav retro fit to my wife's 2013 Q3. Its nothing like the Sat Nav in the Tech Pack of my TTS.

If its the same retro-fit upgrade for the TT as it was for the Q3, then it's not much more than an integrated Tom Tom. The Sat Nav in the Tech pack is so much better - google maps, better traffic and re-routing (I'd imagine), send destination to car from your PC and so on.

So, if there's big things coming for Audi Connect etc as I hear on this forum, and the TT retro fit sat nav is the same as the once I've just had fitted by Audi to a Q3, then the future bet is the Tech Pack Sat Nav.

What I'd really like to know is what and when is the big news for Audi Connect/MyAudi, from those in the know...

Ian.


----------



## elboobio

I posted on another thread that I asked audi uk recently what the retrofittable extras were and they replied with cruise control and the armrest. Clearly they don't want to give the game away but the only excuse they could give was that the incorrect software is installed to retrofit sat nav. Obviously this would be a simple fix as software is much easier to replace over hardware. The only extra I want is the sat nav so I hope they do release it as standalone.


----------



## Mr R

The existing SD card sat navs on the A1, A3, A4, A6, Q3... all use the central screen which isn't particularly high res. The SD Sat Nav option on the TT (confirmed by several other European countries for week 22) will be able to utilise the high res screen in the TT so I reckon should actually look pretty good.

I think the fact that other countries have already confirmed this just shows how useless Audi UK really are. You only need to look at the discounts to see that reality doesn't match their expectations and it's a case of shift them at any cost.

Audi Connect doesn't float my boat. Twitter... really?


----------



## deanshaw24

I think Audi connect will be pretty good, from what I've heard you will be able to remotely track your car, lock or unlock your car using an app on your phone. And other stuff


----------



## elboobio

I have to agree about Audi connect. The only things people have said about it are unnecessary luxuries no one really needs. I mean fair play if you're keen on having an app on your phone to unlock your car but come on. You have a key for that. Same goes for searching for restaurants, the weather, google earth, twitter.....all things the phone in your pocket can and will always be able to do better. I totally agree with someone's post earlier which was 'Audi have come up with a technology and now they're trying to find things to do with it'.


----------



## 4433allanr

It's difficult for built in sat navs to compete with phone apps. Waze is fantastic and completely free. Still if they were to allow basic sd based sat nav to work through the virtual cockpit for about £500 I think it would be tempting for some.


----------



## deanshaw24

There's a sat nav company called satnav systems that have just released a aftermarket retrofit satnav for the Mk 3 tt


----------



## SpudZ

Just need Appleplay (like the new 718) and Apple Maps would be a breeze.


----------



## LEIGH-H

deanshaw24 said:


> There's a sat nav company called satnav systems that have just released a aftermarket retrofit satnav for the Mk 3 tt


Out of curiosity, do you have any more details on this?

Leigh


----------



## TTimi

LEIGH-H said:


> deanshaw24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a sat nav company called satnav systems that have just released a aftermarket retrofit satnav for the Mk 3 tt
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have any more details on this?
> 
> Leigh
Click to expand...

I Googled this but nothing on their website about MK3 sat nav....


----------



## LEIGH-H

Me too TTimi!


----------



## deanshaw24

Yes they don't have anything on their website yet, I work for Audi and the company emailed our sales department to let us know they can retrofit nav. Best of giving them a call!


----------



## LEIGH-H

That might speed up an offering from Audi UK! I don't want a £37,000 iPhone (I.e tech pack), but I might, at some point if the price is right, consider having nav retrofitted.


----------



## deanshaw24

Yeah I have no idea how it works or what it will look like, all I know is that they can do it


----------



## LEIGH-H

Thanks to Damo999 for the tip off. I can confirm a price of £1,854 inc VAT and installation for the Tech pack to be installed by a company called VAG TEC in S.E London.

Looks to be priced to coincide with the factory option, but I would guess retrofit prices will drop in due course as more retrofitters add this to their portfolios.


----------



## ZephyR2

LEIGH-H said:


> Thanks to Damo999 for the tip off. I can confirm a price of £1,854 inc VAT and installation for the Tech pack to be installed by a company called VAG TEC in S.E London.
> 
> Looks to be priced to coincide with the factory option, but I would guess retrofit prices will drop in due course as more retrofitters add this to their portfolios.


Here's the link ..
http://vagtec.co.uk/eshop/audi/tt/a...ation-plus-with-mmi-touch-for-audi-tt-8s.html


----------



## elboobio

I emailed satnav systems and they offer the tech pack as a retrofit for around £2000. This includes Audi connect and the additional speakers and everything else the tech pack has. I have enquired about the standard nav that is compatible with the 'prep' you have as standard. Should get a reply tomorrow. My only issue is they're based is Surrey and I am in Yorkshire. Can't be long until some northern retrofitters offer the same surely.


----------



## carrock

http://www.audiretrofit.com/www.audiret ... ontact.php

Based near Bolton.


----------



## elboobio

There's also a company called OEM retrofits in Bradford going to ring them on Monday. Like the place in Bolton their website doesn't show any TT mk3 retrofits but if they're only just getting their hands on the equipment then maybe they haven't updated it. Not sure I want to be their guinea pig though if they've not installed any kits before.


----------



## carrock

I have heard mixed reports about the Bradford lot.

The place in Blackrod is a proper garage and their Facebook page is impressive. Seem to do a lot of work on new audi and Bentley, lambos etc.

https://www.facebook.com/audiretrofit/


----------



## elboobio

They might be a better shout then. I don't have Facebook so unfortunately can't check them out on there. Will drop them and email or a call and see what they say. Has anyone on here used them before?


----------



## Toshiba

buyer beware....!


----------



## carrock

Haven't used either company but thought the Blackrod lot looked legit. All those R8s on their Facebook page having work done.


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> buyer beware....!


Hmmm! Only 2 words, but they suggest that you have a lot more to say ...... but not in an open forum.


----------



## carrock

To be honest, if there is little difference pricewise between third party installers and what can now be retrofitted by an Audi dealer, then its a nobrainer.


----------



## Rev

Its still £2k so its still a total con, if it ever gets closer to £500 I might be tempted.


----------



## Mr R

Some countries offer MMI Navigation Plus without the Connect stuff, meaning you won't have the media unit in the glovebox with the SIM card slot. I wonder if Audi UK might do the same... just pay for the Nav feature to be unlocked and enabled and away you go...? Might not even need an SD card for the maps? We'll soon see if they decide to offer anything around week 22.


----------



## carrock

That is what is on my car- it doesn't have the sim card slot or audi connect, but it has nav, the maps for which are stored on the hard drive. I have since updated the maps using the SD card slot.


----------



## Toshiba

carrock said:


> Haven't used either company but thought the Blackrod lot looked legit. All those R8s on their Facebook page having work done.


Having owned R8s, theres next to nothing you can add or do with vagcom, so i doubt they are having anything done like this..


----------



## elboobio

Here's to waiting patiently for week 22.


----------



## Mr R

elboobio said:


> Here's to waiting patiently for week 22.


They might add something to the next brochure release, as we're currently still on January 2016 and week 22 would be first week in June. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mr R

carrock said:


> That is what is on my car- it doesn't have the sim card slot or audi connect, but it has nav, the maps for which are stored on the hard drive. I have since updated the maps using the SD card slot.


How did you manage this! Sounds ideal!!!


----------



## 4433allanr

Agree with Rev, £500 worth considering. £2000 I'll just stay lost.


----------



## carrock

Mr R said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what is on my car- it doesn't have the sim card slot or audi connect, but it has nav, the maps for which are stored on the hard drive. I have since updated the maps using the SD card slot.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage this! Sounds ideal!!!
Click to expand...

 Bought it like that. It was Carlisle Audis demo car reg in April 2015 so either they retrofitted the Nav or it was built like that. some of the early UK press cars were built with Nav but not the Tech Pack I think


----------



## Toshiba

Yes, the spec's for the UK had not been finalised at the point they were building the demo cars.


----------



## SussexRob

Just bumping this thread a bit - has anyone heard anything else about Nav retrofit?


----------



## 4433allanr

Needs a bump.


----------



## Mr R

My car will be going in at the start of June for a service, and I'm hoping to get the SD Sat Nav installed at the same time, assuming Audi UK release it on week 22, like other European countries plan to do. The dealers will probably say they know nothing about it at this time.

One thing I noticed today, the UK configurator has been updated and now shows this, which I reckon is a good sign:










When it becomes available the Accessories brochure will probably be updated (its currently on the January release):

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... -guide.pdf


----------



## Waitwhat93

Mr R said:


> My car will be going in at the start of June for a service, and I'm hoping to get the SD Sat Nav installed at the same time, assuming Audi UK release it on week 22, like other European countries plan to do. The dealers will probably say they know nothing about it at this time.
> 
> One thing I noticed today, the UK configurator has been updated and now shows this, which I reckon is a good sign:
> 
> 
> 
> When it becomes available the Accessories brochure will probably be updated (its currently on the January release):
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... -guide.pdf


That "preparation for sat nav" was also added to my order when it changed to an MY17 car on BW22 along with the MY17 features so looks like SD Sat Nav is definitely on the cards.


----------



## 4433allanr

I'm BW23 so fingers crossed!


----------



## SussexRob

Waitwhat93 said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car will be going in at the start of June for a service, and I'm hoping to get the SD Sat Nav installed at the same time, assuming Audi UK release it on week 22, like other European countries plan to do. The dealers will probably say they know nothing about it at this time.
> 
> One thing I noticed today, the UK configurator has been updated and now shows this, which I reckon is a good sign:
> 
> 
> 
> When it becomes available the Accessories brochure will probably be updated (its currently on the January release):
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... -guide.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That "preparation for sat nav" was also added to my order when it changed to an MY17 car on BW22 along with the MY17 features so looks like SD Sat Nav is definitely on the cards.
Click to expand...

Is this in the YourAudi website? I have the Tech Pack optioned on mine, but would be extremely happy to drop the option and revert to a "non-tech" car. (I have a feeling the Audi Connect features are a fad and I probably wouldn't use them)...


----------



## Waitwhat93

SussexRob said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car will be going in at the start of June for a service, and I'm hoping to get the SD Sat Nav installed at the same time, assuming Audi UK release it on week 22, like other European countries plan to do. The dealers will probably say they know nothing about it at this time.
> 
> One thing I noticed today, the UK configurator has been updated and now shows this, which I reckon is a good sign:
> 
> 
> 
> When it becomes available the Accessories brochure will probably be updated (its currently on the January release):
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... -guide.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That "preparation for sat nav" was also added to my order when it changed to an MY17 car on BW22 along with the MY17 features so looks like SD Sat Nav is definitely on the cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this in the YourAudi website? I have the Tech Pack optioned on mine, but would be extremely happy to drop the option and revert to a "non-tech" car. (I have a feeling the Audi Connect features are a fad and I probably wouldn't use them)...
Click to expand...

Yes, it is - under the Audio & Communication section.

Just bear in mind this isn't a definite, you could potentially drop the Tech Pack and they don't end up doing an alternative Sat Nav - I'd hold off until it's actually announced... but that could be too late for you to change. 
Up to you though :?


----------



## Toshiba

It's always said prep for nav on the TT. No guarantee of anything.


----------



## 4433allanr

Any news???


----------



## Toshiba

Yes, its looking increasing likely that we will vote to leave the EU and Everton have got rid of Martinez.
No news on the the father who refused to pay £120 fine for taking his kids on holiday during term time however.


----------



## elboobio

Toshiba said:


> Yes, its looking increasing likely that we will vote to leave the EU and Everton have got rid of Martinez.
> No news on the the father who refused to pay £120 fine for taking his kids on holiday during term time however.


Ha


----------



## 4433allanr

In an attempt to make myself understood. As we approach week 22, do any of the guys on this forum who work for Audi know if we are any nearer to knowing if an SD card sat nav will be available? :? :? :?


----------



## 4433allanr

In an attempt to make myself understood. As we approach week 22, do any of the guys on this forum who work for Audi know if we are any nearer to knowing if an SD card sat nav will be available? :? :? :?


----------



## 4433allanr

In an attempt to make myself understood. As we approach week 22, do any of the guys on this forum who work for Audi know if we are any nearer to knowing if an SD card sat nav will be available? :? :? :?


----------



## Waitwhat93

If anyone knew it'd likely be in this forum somewhere.

You'll either have to take it and risk it being an option (when it may never be! Or could still be over £1000 or something silly)

Or don't take tech pack and it's an option soon for like £800?


----------



## 4433allanr

I've ordered without tech and wouldn't be too pee'd off if the sd based sat nav doesn't happen, but if it does I would have it done prior to delivery. Just wait and see.


----------



## luca1981mo

hello friend,
i write from italy, i've a question for you.
I've a beautiful TT coupè, produced on 03/2016, with "media sound packet" (B&O, BT, connectivity packet, etc...), but without navi plus.

on ebay, are present various "mib2 unit for TT 8s", for example:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/AUDI-TT-8S-2014- ... Swo4pYENGO

for you, if i take 1 unit and install it on my TT, the navi will be enabled?

In Italy i don't have news for retrofit audi original parts...

thank you
bye!


----------



## 4433allanr

No idea I'm afraid. The topic of retro fitting sat nav seems to have gone cold.


----------



## luca1981mo

you could do an experiment between two TT forum ... one with navi+ and one without.
It takes the form of the glove box and mounts on a no navi, but with connectivity box, so you can see if it works ...

I ask my audi dealership of trust if you can do with audi original parts, and what's the cost ...


----------



## luca1981mo

my audi dealer have confimed tha the upgrade with my serial number IT'S NOT POSSIBLE.
You will send an email to Audi Italia for the confirmation...

i update you next week!


----------



## luca1981mo

My dealer have confirmed the retrofit.
It's composed by 2 code:

- sw activation (1400€+vat)
- SD with maps (240€+vat)

Any hardware component will be changed, it's only a sw activation.
No audi connect and no sim on main unit...

Bah... :evil: :roll:


----------



## Aikidomelly

whats the lastest with this ?


----------



## J400uk

Aikidomelly said:


> whats the lastest with this ?


It's still possible to have it done, as per some of the previous posts all cars have the hardware present so it's software activation only.


----------



## Julian R

Hi

I recently purchased an Audi TTS (2016) which had no navigation. I asked Audi how much would they charge to retro fit the navigation and they quoted £1800. Later on they changed their mind and said they could not retrofit the navigation as it is only done at the factory when you purchase the car. In the end I went to a company near Luton called Hazzydayz (www.Hazzydayz.com) and they fitted the basic navigation package with the latest updates (using sim card) for £650 + vat. Its very impressive and looks great on the new mmi digital screen.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Julian R said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently purchased an Audi TTS (2016) which had no navigation. I asked Audi how much would they charge to retro fit the navigation and they quoted £1800. Later on they changed their mind and said they could not retrofit the navigation as it is only done at the factory when you purchase the car. In the end I went to a company near Luton called Hazzydayz (http://www.Hazzydayz.com) and they fitted the basic navigation package with the latest updates (using sim card) for £650 + vat. Its very impressive and looks great on the new mmi digital screen.


Aren't other retrofitters enabling ASI and nav with the latest maps for for £150 these days? Am I missing something here?


----------



## 90TJM

With the TT coming to the end you would think Audi would cut the cost by now and get some income for dealers instead of the retro fitters.


----------



## captainhero17

90TJM said:


> With the TT coming to the end you would think Audi would cut the cost by now and get some income for dealers instead of the retro fitters.


Let me remind you that we are talking about a company that charges its map updates to customers (250eur per update)
Even though Audi's parent company (VW) gives its customers for free.

Same company essentially, same map provider (HERE), same files, same hardware...


----------

